# Rivarrossi Y6b



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I took this picture using a small frash light held under the camera.
what do you think of the lighting?


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

looks good. Maybe try shining the light down the length of the engine. See if that will highlight the bottom to bring out the wheels, side rods, etc.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Looks similiar to a night time "under the lights" type shot.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

looks good, I agree with the holding the light at either end of the loco...


----------

